# Ef1



## dkeith3937 (Jul 11, 2012)

Does anyone have or know about an Earthforce EF1. It is a compact tractor, backhoe, loader. I'm trying to find service manuals or electrical diagrams. I'm looking for guidance. It is powered by a kubota 3 cyl diesel.


----------



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

From what little I could find, they were bought out by Ingersol/Bobcat (Bobcat is now owned by someone else). Could check with a Bobcat or Ingersol Dealer


----------

